# Argente creme



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

How would you get one of these?

I ask because one of the latest babies i know must be argente, her dad is argente, her mum is black varigated, and all her brothers and sisters are definatly agouti. she has pink eyes and slightly different undercolour, but she is extreamly pale, not the argente i'm used to seeing, and definatly not as dark as her dad.

so what makes argente creme different from the usual argente? and so, do you conclude she is argente creme, or just very pale usual argente?

vi x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Argente Creme is genetically a pink eyed chinchilla, so you'd need argente, agouti tan and the chinchilla genes to make one. Hope that helps!

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

well one of her sisters is agouti tan, and i belive her gran mother is tanned, but because she's varigated its hard to see, so her mother might be too (the varis have white bellies). all i'm missing is the chinchilla gene, so guess i should conclude shes just pale argente.

vi x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

this is her....










i can confirm she does have different undercolour, though not evident from pic. I'll be putting this pic under the current mice bit too 

vi xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an argente nearly as pale as that:










Your girl is beautiful :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

What gorgeous ears all your mice have. :lol:

This is one of my argente creams, it's funny how light they can get.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Harmony looks exactly that colour.... how odd!

I'm wondering, what really IS chinchilla? I have this controversy in cavies too, the chins look like pale silver agoutis, and its the same sort of colour in mice (i dont know if the mouse fancy has such thing as silver agouti though?) And I just wander if it is actually just a different type of agouti, called chinchilla?

but even so, how did my Harmony get it? :?

vi x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That mouse doesn't look argente creme to me, she looks exactly like the young argentes in my dove line. Argente creme's are much paler than that, cream more than orange, and they also have white bellies if that helps.

There's a picture on here:
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/argente_creme.html

and also the second picture down on here:
http://www.freewebs.com/seawatchstud/apps/photos/

The chinchilla gene bleaches red to white I think, so in an agouti it bleaches out the brown and orange so you're left with black, grey and white, and in a tan mouse it bleaches the tan to white. A chinchilla mouse without the tan gene would be a silver agouti and have a belly colour the same as the top colour.

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

That makes sence Sarah. Thanks for your help!

vi xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Seawatch Stud has been creating and improving a line of argente creams for about 18 months or so. These are the only argente creams in the country, and it isn't a process to be recomended - it took many generations to get just one cream, and many more to get further in making them good enough to show. They are very beautiful - a lovely pale icey lemon colour on top, like sorbet, and white underneath, really pretty.


----------

